# Search email by date range in Outlook 2007



## amagab

I want to be able to search emails in Outlook 2007 by a certain date range. Is that possible?

Thanks!


----------



## droopypunk

You can do this by putting something like this in the search field
_received7/28/2008 .. 8/1/2008) sent7/28/2008 .. 8/1/2008)_

You should see all emails sent and received in that week.


----------



## amagab

That is genius! Many thanks! ray:


----------

